# ماهي ماكنات الحاسب (cnc)التى تستخدم في الاواني المعدنية



## ياقوت (19 فبراير 2011)

يعني مثل هذه الاواني المعدنية كيف تصنع على السي ان سي 






​






وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## abdelhamid68 (19 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يحفظك


----------



## osakaa (20 فبراير 2011)

الاوانى دى تحتاج عمليه سحب 
يعنى في قالب بيدخل على الصاج او الالمونيوم مثلا وبيشكلها 
وبتحدد القالب ده على حسب حجم الاناء اللى انت عاوزة

ومش محتاجه انها تتعمل cnc اصلا


----------



## ياقوت (20 فبراير 2011)

osakaa قال:


> الاوانى دى تحتاج عمليه سحب
> يعنى في قالب بيدخل على الصاج او الالمونيوم مثلا وبيشكلها
> وبتحدد القالب ده على حسب حجم الاناء اللى انت عاوزة
> 
> ومش محتاجه انها تتعمل cnc اصلا


طيب اخي شو اسم هذه الالت التي تستخدم في سحب الواني ؟ وبارك الله فيك ​


----------

